# Sexing Bakhuis



## Sai (5 mo ago)

I have 3 Bakhuis, all about 13 months and I would like to start breeding them however I believe I have a group of 3 females but would like a second opinion.


----------



## Sai (5 mo ago)

Here are better pictures of toe pads


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

On the second group of pictures, the first one could be male. As always, tough to tell. 

More importantly, though, the frog in the foreground of the second picture (top group of pics, maybe the same frog that might be a male) looks pretty skinny to me. I would put him in a temporary tank for a while and see if you can fatten him up. This is why most people advise 1.1 for Tincs. They are getting old enough that it matters.

Mark


----------

